# Advice on my 29 G setup



## higginius (Apr 22, 2005)

I am getting ready to start a new 29 gallon african cichlid tank. I had a few questions about the equipment I am using, I would appreciate some advice.

1. The tank, 29 gallon glass Top Fin
After purchasing the tank from Petsmart, I was talking with another pet store owner. He told me to beware of Top Fin and Perfecto glass tanks, he has seen a lot of them explode. I have never had a tank 'explode' and was wondering if that was good advice, or not. He recommended All glass. Do you think my Top Fin tank is ok?

2. I bought and Eclipse 3 top. It comes with a penguin bio-wheel filter and a good lighting system.

3. Heater I want to get a visitherm deluxe heater. Should I get 100w or 150w?

I am not planning on getting an airpump, I should have enough oxygen with my filter, is that correct?

4. Last of all, for my substrate. I have always used gravel. I want to use sand, or another substance. Does that work in a freshwater chiclid tank. I know they like to dig and does the fine particles cause any problems for the filter? I have no experience in this area, advice would be apperciated.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

1.  I've never heard of a tank "exploding" either.  He probably meant that the product has a tendency to leak.  I doubt it happens that often with one particular brand - he probably just heard of a couple of people who had that happen to them as a coincedence.  Maybe you could purchase some non-toxic silicone sealant glue just in case?

2.  Sounds good.

3.  Does the temperature in the room that the tank will be in change frequently (open windows, next to a heat vent, etc.)?  If not I would reccomend about 3-4 watts per gallon, so 100 watts.  If so I would go for the 150 watt.

4.  Sand is definitely harder to keep than gravel, and probably hader to clean since it's so fine.  As long as the filter intake is far enough away from the sand (which it should be since you're using a power filter) then it shouldn't be too bad though.  Sand, being finer, gets dirt and holds it better.  Gravel gets dirt easier though because there are more cracks.

Hope that covers it, I'm not totally sure about any of these.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

I am getting ready to start a new 29 gallon african cichlid tank. I had a few questions about the equipment I am using, I would appreciate some advice. 

1. The tank, 29 gallon glass Top Fin 
After purchasing the tank from Petsmart, I was talking with another pet store owner. He told me to beware of Top Fin and Perfecto glass tanks, he has seen a lot of them explode. I have never had a tank 'explode' and was wondering if that was good advice, or not. He recommended All glass. Do you think my Top Fin tank is ok? 

2. I bought and Eclipse 3 top. It comes with a penguin bio-wheel filter and a good lighting system. 

3. Heater I want to get a visitherm deluxe heater. Should I get 100w or 150w? 

I am not planning on getting an airpump, I should have enough oxygen with my filter, is that correct? 

4. Last of all, for my substrate. I have always used gravel. I want to use sand, or another substance. Does that work in a freshwater chiclid tank. I know they like to dig and does the fine particles cause any problems for the filter? I have no experience in this area, advice would be apperciated.

1) all i use is all glass, no experience with top fin. And i've never heard of a tank "exploding". Possible? sure i spose. Plausible? probably not, aquarium companies don't get rich making tanks that "explode" and dump many gallons of water in peoples houses.

2) Eclipse hoods stomp. Change the lights out asap to aqua glows or whatever your local equivilant, plant oriented light is. They tend to grow LOTS of algae on the front glass at a very prodigious rate leaving the standard lights in. Also the biowheel cradle will wear a groove after a few years which will slow the turn rate. I solved this in mine with a few loops of stainless steel wire in the cradle.

3) 150w

4)Shouldn't be an issue, just keep it thin, no more than an inch and a half or so.


----------



## higginius (Apr 22, 2005)

I appreciate the advice and quick responses. So, sounds like the tank shouldn't be an issue, I guess if you guys had had some bad experiences, it would be better to take it back now than be sorry later, but if not I'll stick with it.

I am still not sure on the sand. I definitely would like a new look and experience. Does anyone else use sand a lot?

Thunderkiss, you said Eclipse hoods stomp? Does that mean you approve or disapprove?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'm guessing she disapporves


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't think so...

I think Eclipse systems with a bio-wheel are great, and they "stomp" all over a lot of other build-in filtration systems.


----------

